# Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??



## claass (24. Februar 2013)

*Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??*

Hallo,
habe seit ein paar monaten ein Sky abo mit dem orgi. Sky reciever. Meiner meinung nach somit das schlechteste Gerät was ich kenne. 
Deswegen würde ich gerne meinen PC so aufrüsten dass ich mit diesem Sky empfangen kann. 
Hab hier und da schonmal bisschen in anderen Foren nachgeschaut aber blicke nicht so ganz durch. Deswegen müsst ihr mir helfen, bitte.
Ich suche eine Sateliten TV-Karte die folgendes kann:
1. Sky komplett empfangen, und die HD+kanäle die auf der selben karte freigeschaltet sind.
2. HD
3. Timeshift, ein programm aufnehme ein anderes sehen.aber dass sollte automatisch wie beim sky reciever gehen. Glaube es müsste dann ne Twin karte sein.
4. Die umschalt zeiten sollten so schnell gehen wie es mögleich ist.
5. evtl. PiP
6. evtl. Mediacenter support win7 oder 8

Welche Karte/n könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Welches CAM modul brauche ich? und wo kann ich's kaufen? 
Meine PC Daten:
AMD X6 1100t
Asus Crossair V Formula
Asus GTX 680
Win 7 HP x64
SKY karte V13

Bin jetzt schonmal dankbar für alle Antworten
gruß


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

claass schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit ein paar monaten ein Sky abo mit dem orgi. Sky reciever. Meiner meinung nach somit das schlechteste Gerät was ich kenne.



Da kennst du den reciever von KabelDeutschland nicht

Du suchst dann sowas hier

http://www.golem.de/0711/56170.html


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??*

Wird jedenfalls nicht so Billig.. Brauchst ne Sat Karte mit CI erweiterung Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD

Und ein CI+ Modul von sky zb..


----------



## Timsu (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??*

Ci+ läuft am Computer nicht.
Da brauchst du (halblegale) CAMs.
Siehe:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=178&thread=781


----------



## Dragonix (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wird jedenfalls nicht so Billig.. Brauchst ne Sat Karte mit CI erweiterung Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD
> 
> Und ein CI+ Modul von sky zb..


 
Das CI+ Modul geht meine ich definitiv *nicht* in CI Slots.
Außerdem gibt es meine ich keinen legalen Weg, mit V13er Karten am PC zu gucken - es gibt schlicht kein NDS zertifiziertes CAM. Die CAMs mögen also legal sein, aber spätestens wenns um die Software geht wird's illegal und hat hier somit nichts mehr zu suchen. Aber letztenendes empfehl ich dir mal die google Suche, du bist schließlich nicht der erste, der das möchte...

Edit: Timsus Link ist gut, mit S02 Karten gehts nämlich meine ich legal - bloß ohne Support von Sky, da du gegen deren AGB "verstößt" (d.h. kein Support, wird aber inzwischen meine ich geduldet).


----------



## claass (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für Sky komplett??*

aha, hab mir die cinergy S2 mit CI angeschaut. was mir bei den tech.Daten aufgefalles ist dass man Picture in Picture nur innerhalb eines Transponders machen kann. Daraus schließe ich das man auch kein programm aufnehmen kann und ein anderes schauen die nich auf dem selben transponder laufen. Bsp: NatGeo gucken und gleichzeitig Ard aufnehmen.


----------

